# Fast ,Fast ,Fast!!!



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Check out this hot rod VFJ is riding!!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

That's FAST!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

impressive. i'd like to see what thing up close.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:bigok: Thats awesome :bigok:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

102! Well good grief if its got a ZX10 motor in it!!! It Shouldnt have problems over 100!! :rockn:


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> 102! Well good grief if its got a ZX10 motor in it!!! It Shouldnt have problems over 100!! :rockn:


AMEN.

:rockn::rockn:


----------

